# Noticed foot issue



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

I bought this bantam chick from my local feed store. She is about 2 weeks old and I just noticed her foot issue. Take a look at the pics and let me know what this is, what I can do to help, and if she will be ok. She gets around fine.


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Mine had a foot like that once and she got around fine when she grew up.I think it will be ok.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like maybe a fracture that healed incorrectly. Prolly will only have issues when it's cold and wet


----------

